# Bergwerk tot?



## cwolf (14. September 2010)

Hallöchen,
ist es nun soweit?
Ist Bergwerk begraben?
Seit Monaten ist die Homepage "in Construction" - immer ein schlechtes Zeichen.
Weiß jemand was?
Oder wird etwa eine große Taiwan-Offensive vorbereitet?


----------



## saturno (14. September 2010)

ne ide gibt es noch, haaten auch auf der eurobike ausgestellt.


vertrieb erfolgt über radsport bayer, die machen auch müsing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (14. September 2010)

wenn man bedenkt was hinter bw ein flow gestanden hat und jetzt na ja.

schade schade.

wenn ich das faunus und das pathfinder anschaue schöne bikes.

aber es geht halt weiter.


----------



## saturno (14. September 2010)

mokka_ schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt was hinter bw ein flow gestanden hat und jetzt na ja.
> 
> schade schade.
> 
> ...



wenn man an den ersten stand von damals kraftwerk denkt, noch auf dem alten messegelände. da meinte man die wollen die messe kaufen, ein auftritt der gelungen war. aber nachdem die jungs die namensrechte abgeben mussten an die herren der singenden zunft auf der autobahn, haben die auch die kraft für die bikes verloren, leider und mit der marke gings leider wie der name sagte berg(ab) ins bergwerk


----------



## cwolf (15. September 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> ne ide gibt es noch, haaten auch auf der eurobike ausgestellt.
> 
> ide?
> watisndet?
> ...


----------



## daif (15. September 2010)

wasn für ne Frage.

Bergwerk ist schon lange tot. Spätestens seit sie nicht mehr in Pforzheim geschweißt werden, eigentlich sogar schon ein bisschen früher;-)

Ob die überteuerten Taiwandinger nun auch tot sind? (Davor war es wenigstens überteuerte, in Dtld. handgeschweißte Rahmen  )
HOFFENTLICH!!!
Sieht aber leider nicht so aus.

Wenn ich auf mein BW angesprochen werde, fragen die Leute immer was das für ne Marke ist, also nach deren Background. Da muss ich dann immer erklären, dass es mal ne coole kleine Schmiede war, und sie zwar heute ein Rad kaufen können, dass einen "Bergwerk"-Schriftzug besitzt, aber quasi nix mehr mit dem zu tun hat was sie gerade vor sich sehen....nervig. Denn es "gibt" BW ja noch, so quasi....

Ich hoffe wirklich die gehen (zum3.mal?) Pleite und lassen den Namen / die Marke endlich sterben...


----------



## bike-runner (15. September 2010)

cwolf schrieb:


> saturno schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ne ide gibt es noch, haaten auch auf der eurobike ausgestellt.
> ...


----------



## wap (16. September 2010)

Hier in Frankfurt hat tatsächlich ein Bergwerk-Shop aufgemacht (Hanauer Landstr.), zumindest gab's dafür vor zwei Monaten mal eine Werbeanzeige im Journal FFM . War allerdings noch nie dort.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. September 2010)

Mit dem Verkauf wurde der Marke *BERGWERK* das Herz (Gürses Brüder-Schmiede Pforzheim) und die Seele (Enthusiasten wie Lutz, Stefan etc. ich zähle mich da auch noch dazu) sprichwörtlich aus dem Leib gerissen.
Ohne Herz und Seele kann nichts leben.......
Die Entwicklung des Marktes ist mittlerweile uneinholbar für *BERGWERK*. 
cu RK


----------



## bike-runner (17. September 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Mit dem Verkauf wurde der Marke *BERGWERK* das Herz (Gürses Brüder-Schmiede Pforzheim) und die Seele (Enthusiasten wie Lutz, Stefan etc. ich zähle mich da auch noch dazu) sprichwörtlich aus dem Leib gerissen.
> Ohne Herz und Seele kann nichts leben.......
> Die Entwicklung des Marktes ist mittlerweile uneinholbar für *BERGWERK*.
> cu RK



und warum wrude die marke bergwerk verkauft???? weil sie sich mit den preisen im markt nicht mehr behaupten konnte, ganz zu schweigen von den rahmenproblemen. es ist heutzutage eben so, das es jede menge top ausgestatter komplettbikes gibt und da schaut man nicht mehr wie früher was für ein rahmen verbaut wurde. das gleiche problem haben viele "kultmarken" denen die stückzahlen einfach davon laufen. heute ist doch nur noch wichtig, shimano xt schaltwerk, fox gabel, fox dämpfer, formulas der rest geht über den preis.


----------



## wildbiker (17. September 2010)

Bei ebay werden die Rahmen doch saugünstig verkauft. Früher waren die doch mal relativ teuer. Gründe? (bsp. HT-Rahmen für 300 eu) 
http://sport.shop.ebay.de/Radsport-...catref=1&_fln=1&_npmv=3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (18. September 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Bei ebay werden die Rahmen doch saugünstig verkauft. Früher waren die doch mal relativ teuer. Gründe? (bsp. HT-Rahmen für 300 eu)
> http://sport.shop.ebay.de/Radsport-...catref=1&_fln=1&_npmv=3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282



na, weil die aus taiwan kommen und halten, deshalb günstiger


----------



## SLichti (20. September 2010)

bike-runner schrieb:


> und warum wrude die marke bergwerk verkauft????
> 
> ?? Was schreibt den RK in seinem letzten Satz??  Genau, das was Du alles nochmal zitierst. Der Markt ist uneinholbar für BW, und das war er schon seit mind. 6-8 Jahren, genau der Zeitraum, in dem keine Neuentwicklungen mehr stattfanden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmitti27 (28. September 2010)

weiss eigentlich jemand, wieviele originale "Bergwerke" heute noch ungefähr unterwegs sind, oder wieviele so gefertigt wurden? hab nämlich schon eins in meinem Hauptwohnort und eins in meiner Heimatstadt entdeckt, waren auf  jeden fall originale mercury sl`s.

Gibts eigentlich noch diese Bergwerk-Tirkots irgendwo zu haben, vllt aus privater Hand?


----------



## sufrocky (30. September 2010)

Hallo,
habe zwei Originaltrikots in M! Eins ist in den alten Teamfarben Orange-braun, eins ist schwarz-weiß. Beide sind absolut neuwertig und nur einmal getragen und gewaschen!
Preis nach Absprache!


----------



## snapon (2. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch noch 2 trikots - auch so ein braunes von sugoi - verkaufe es für 200  und ein superseltenes vom renault rennteam verkaufe es für 500  -- wer beide zusammen will bekommt sie für 696,38  !


----------



## mokka_ (2. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch 2 trikots - auch so ein braunes von sugoi - verkaufe es für 200  und ein superseltenes vom renault rennteam verkaufe es für 500  -- wer beide zusammen will bekommt sie für 696,38  !



ich habe auch zwei trikots. die sind aber super seltener als deine

aaber dafür möchte ich mindestens 500,-- und für das zweite 2.500,-- zusammen verlange ich mind. 2800,--

wenn du möchtest könnten wir ja tauschen und dann könntest du meine weiterverkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (3. Oktober 2010)

hmm , muss ich drüber nachdenken . aber ich sag dir gleich das meine mittlerweile teurer geworden sind weil die soooooo dermaßen selten sind das ich die erst suchen muß


----------



## snapon (3. Oktober 2010)

wap schrieb:


> Hier in Frankfurt hat tatsächlich ein Bergwerk-Shop aufgemacht (Hanauer Landstr.), zumindest gab's dafür vor zwei Monaten mal eine Werbeanzeige im Journal FFM . War allerdings noch nie dort.




  wo soll der shop sein , sag mal die hausnummer .


----------



## wap (3. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> wo soll der shop sein , sag mal die hausnummer .



Das Heft ist schon vor längerer Zeit ins Altpapier gewandert, aber Google ist dein Freund:
http://store.bergwerk-cycles.de/neu-auf-der-hanauer-landstrasse-146


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Oktober 2010)

@ snapon

17 Jahre Pause...unn nu ? gehts jetzt wieder los ?


----------



## snapon (3. Oktober 2010)

planung ist alles . heute hab ich erstmal die geschrotteten litevilledämpfer eingpackt zum verschicken  danach wird man weitersehen


----------



## snapon (3. Oktober 2010)

wap schrieb:


> Das Heft ist schon vor längerer Zeit ins Altpapier gewandert, aber Google ist dein Freund:
> http://store.bergwerk-cycles.de/neu-auf-der-hanauer-landstrasse-146






die meinen echt das die da richtige bergwerk bikes verkaufen 

da fahr ich vorbei und schau mir das an ! müsing haben die auch  ! beide marken sind umgegangen und haben mit den "echten" nichts mehr zu tun ausser dem logo vielleicht


----------



## pedale3 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab noch nen ECHTEN BW Rahmen, gegen Gebot säge ich gerne das Logo raus!


----------



## mokka_ (6. Oktober 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nen ECHTEN BW Rahmen, gegen Gebot säge ich gerne das Logo raus!



wenn es sich um das faunus in black/beige/black/matt handelt dann bin ich mal im boot.

würde auch den ganzen rahmen am stück nehmen 

(gerne auch den rest mit pm)


----------



## snapon (7. Oktober 2010)

anscheinend zieht die nachfrage nach bergwerk-original-zeug an und damit auch die preise !

ich hab einen gemini in L zu verkaufen 10.000  + 19% MwSt. wer noch den alten SID dämpfer mitkauft bekommt das ensemble für 15.000  !


von meinem mercury will ich mich eigentlich (noch) nicht trennen . das geht sowieso nur als komplettrad weg wenn ich es verkaufen würde - meine preisvorstellungen sind allerdings astronomisch hoch . so liegt der barpreis in etwa der höhe des gesamtvermögens von bill gates , dazu verpflichtet sich der käufer und dessen geamte familie den rest ihrer lebenszeit für mich als leibeigene alles zu tun was ich von ihnen verlange - kostenfrei versteht sich .


----------



## raffic (7. Oktober 2010)

WOW das Mercury ist ja bei dir ein echtes Schnäppchen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (8. Oktober 2010)

findest du ? was würde deins kosten ???


----------



## raffic (8. Oktober 2010)

Meins ist von 2001 und nächstes Jahr - also zum zehnjährigen - geb ich es für die Weltherrschaft her! Aber auf keinen Fall darunter!!

Und wenn ich die hab - hol ich es mir einfach wieder zurück! So einfach ist das.....


----------



## chris84 (9. Oktober 2010)

meins ist zwar noch keine 10 Jahre alt... dafür hat es einen absolut einmaligen Riss im Frästeil der Kettenstrebe, ich würde sagen das treibt den Preis ins intergalaktische!


----------



## snapon (9. Oktober 2010)

ok - ich denke ich hab meins echt zu billig angeboten . wahrscheinlich werde ich als preis für das bike mich zu einer keuzung aus merlin-godzilla-supermann machen lassen . ich kann dann also zaubern , alles kaputt machen und fliegen geillllll !!!!!


----------



## mokka_ (9. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand noch ein schönes faunus?? in L.


----------



## daif (9. Oktober 2010)

hahaha, musste grad so lachen
die letzen posts erinner an "früher"
Fetti, fängst wieder an dich zu bewegen? willst wieder 2-stellig werden??

...am Montag erfahre ich, ob ich bald in den Pfälzer Wald ziehe. Dann würde ich mich auch wieder mehr bewegen

grüße
daif

@raffic
alles fit?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. Oktober 2010)

daif schrieb:


> ...am Montag erfahre ich, ob ich bald in den Pfälzer Wald ziehe. Dann würde ich mich auch wieder mehr bewegen


 
dann gibts aber ein *BERGWERK*-Re*Union* Treffen


----------



## SLichti (9. Oktober 2010)

der Pfälzer Wald ist groß. Du ziehst dann nach: Vorne oder Hinten...  ?!
Also an der Sonnenseite oder im dunklen Wald??


----------



## wildbiker (9. Oktober 2010)

CNC-Bike hat auch nochn paar Bergwerk-Rahmen... http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=21_386_1001&osCsid=3959b13786e5df9bd48eeb61e0ffa7e2 

Schick sind die ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (9. Oktober 2010)

@wildbiker... Sorry, aber das sind keine Bergwerk Rahmen...


----------



## kauli (9. Oktober 2010)

Genau,

Die sind ja alle ganz


----------



## wildbiker (9. Oktober 2010)

Naja, schon klar.. Bergwerk steht drauf, made in taiwan......


----------



## daif (10. Oktober 2010)

@ rocki und slichti

klar, möchte mich eh mal wieder zum Biken treffen! Mein Schatzi fährt ja seit nem halben jahr auch begeistert bike!
Bezüglich Umzug: WENN DANN (mit einem großen Fragezeichen) wäre es nicht "in" den Pfälzer Wald, eher an den Rand = die Nähe von Germersheim (trotzdem in Schlagdistanz)

grüße
daif


----------



## SLichti (10. Oktober 2010)

@daif... Also zumindest dann mal "vorne".. )


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Oktober 2010)

wobei in dem Fall "hinten" schöner wäre. Germ.... ist wirklich nicht der Hit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (10. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> dann gibts aber ein *BERGWERK*-Re*Union* Treffen



ok - aber dann wirklich auch NUR leute die wirklich ein *echtes* BERGWERK haben  kommst du dann auch  ich könnte dir mein geminirahmen verticken


----------



## snapon (10. Oktober 2010)

ne - jetzt hab ichs , wir überfallen den wadenripper , der hat doch dein altes viel zu billig abgestaubt , der kriegts einfach wieder weggenommen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> ok - aber dann wirklich auch NUR leute die wirklich ein *echtes* BERGWERK haben  kommst du dann auch  ich könnte dir mein geminirahmen verticken


 
bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht ein "altes" Mercury SL zusammenspaxen soll.......in Teamfarben braun-beige, aber das versteht sich ja von selbst 




http://imageshack.us


----------



## Brägel (10. Oktober 2010)

mokka_ schrieb:


> hat jemand noch ein schönes faunus?? in L.



Ja ich. In schwarz/beige matt 

Euer Original Brägel


----------



## mokka_ (10. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> dann gibts aber ein *BERGWERK*-Re*Union* Treffen



und wenn ich dann nen originalen faunus habe fahre ich auch mit.


----------



## Brägel (10. Oktober 2010)

mokka_ schrieb:


> und wenn ich dann nen originalen faunus habe fahre ich auch mit.



Ah, darum geht´s also. Ich könnte ja meinem für eine astronmische Miete verleihen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Oktober 2010)

das waren noch Zeiten.....unverkäuflich iss ja klar


----------



## mokka_ (10. Oktober 2010)

Brägel schrieb:


> Ah, darum geht´s also. Ich könnte ja meinem für eine astronmische Miete verleihen



du sau hast mich durch schaut ich möchte auch mal an den legendären treffen teilnehmen aber mit orginal equipment.

dazu gehören dann aber auch die handschuhe von rocky

also jungs bitte macht euch mal gedanke was ihr dafür möchtet und alles weiter per pm!


----------



## Leserzuschrift (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

kennt jemand noch eine Bezugsadresse für diese wunderschönen Handschuhe oder ist alles "Vergangenheit"?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Oktober 2010)

Leserzuschrift schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand noch eine Bezugsadresse für diese wunderschönen Handschuhe oder ist alles "Vergangenheit"?
> 
> Beste Grüße


 
[10.10.2010] alles VERGANGENHEIT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Oktober 2010)

beim stöbern noch was gefunden... 



 



@ *NIKOS*, würde Dir gerne einen der Händlerordner als Andenken überlassen !!!!!! Interesse ?


----------



## snapon (11. Oktober 2010)

ich hab gestern auch nochmal im keller geschaut und teile gefunden . und dabei hab ich das mercury ausgegraben - das ist echt ein traumbike !!!

sag mal rocki - weist du ob der götz noch original decals ? ich würde gerne den gemini neu pulvern lassen - aber nur wenn original decals noch vorhanden sind - also mindestens der bergwerk schriftzug , wenn der gemini bapper fehlt wäre mir das egal .


----------



## Leserzuschrift (11. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> [10.10.2010] alles VERGANGENHEIT



Schade, schade!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> sag mal rocki - weist du ob der götz noch original decals ? ich würde gerne den gemini neu pulvern lassen - aber nur wenn original decals noch vorhanden sind - also mindestens der bergwerk schriftzug , wenn der gemini bapper fehlt wäre mir das egal .


 
hab selbst noch einige "originale" Schriftzüge auf Lager. Wenn der Preis stimmt könnt ich mich schweren Herzens doch von trennen


----------



## SLichti (11. Oktober 2010)

der Götz kann noch alles von BW beschriften/beschichten... Egal welches Bj. Form und Farbe.
Decore sind alle noch vorhanden, bzw. die Dateien davon.
Auch die überteuerten Dinger vom Rocky... )

Außer die kultigen Kraftwerk-Kleber... Die liegen gesichert im Panzerschrank...


----------



## daif (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab noch so schöne BW-Aufkleber für die Autoheckklappe. Müsste Sie nur mal suchen....
Und natürlich einen Begwerk-Ledergürtel Ja genau, den mit der billigen Schnalle und dem schräg draufgeklebten Logo
Der Gürtel und die Prägung sind aber fein!

p.s. der Umzug findet nicht nach Germersheim statt.. wohl eher München...ich mag München nicht...

Edith sagt, dass ich evtl meinen Rahmen auch mal neu pulvern möchte. Aber eben nur wenn es original Logos gibt... fein fein


----------



## raffic (11. Oktober 2010)

@Daif
Mensch Junge ich war ja schon geschockt das du in den Wald ziehen willst aber jetzt - München -  warum??????


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Oktober 2010)

daif schrieb:


> Edith sagt, dass ich evtl meinen Rahmen auch mal neu pulvern möchte. Aber eben nur wenn es original Logos gibt... fein fein


 
setze dich mit Stefan in Verbindung und alles wird gut


----------



## haural (11. Oktober 2010)

@Rocklandbiker: Würdest so n Aufkleber hergeben, oder weißt zufällig wo es noch welche gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Oktober 2010)

haural schrieb:


> @Rocklandbiker: Würdest so n Aufkleber hergeben, oder weißt zufällig wo es noch welche gibt?


 
nächstes Jahr auf das BW-Revivel Treffen kommen da gibt es welche


----------



## mokka_ (11. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr auf das BW-Revivel Treffen kommen da gibt es welche



dafür bräuchte ich den schon ganz alten und gequälten rahmen(ob der noch überhaupt auf das derzeitige benutzergewicht ausgelegt ist he he)von brägel  

so mein angebot steht liegt an dir das bike endlich wieder dorthin los zu lassen wo es auch hingehört


----------



## FR.Chicken (11. Oktober 2010)

He da tut sich ja was .Wer spricht da von tot, mein Pfadfinder ist immer noch unterwegs. Und er wird sicherlich nicht geschont


----------



## snapon (12. Oktober 2010)

mokka_ schrieb:


> (ob der noch überhaupt auf das derzeitige benutzergewicht ausgelegt ist he he)von brägel




die rahmen halten das meistens , nur die anbauteile krachen ab


----------



## chris84 (12. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> die rahmen halten das meistens , nur die anbauteile krachen ab


das kann ich so nicht bestätigen 
Außer du meinst mit Anbauteilen auch den Hinterbau eines Hardtails


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> das kann ich so nicht bestätigen
> Außer du meinst mit Anbauteilen auch den Hinterbau eines Hardtails


 
dann musst du auch erwähnen das Du ca. 100365 Km mit dem Teil gefahren bist.......immer Fair bleiben, das gilt auch für Saarländer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (12. Oktober 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> das kann ich so nicht bestätigen
> Außer du meinst mit Anbauteilen auch den Hinterbau eines Hardtails



ja chris, mir gehts da genau wie rocki!
wir wissen wie viel du fährst und vor allem WIE du fährst
Ich erinner mich noch sehr gut wie du das Teil geprügelt hast da ist ja manchem Fully-Fahrer schlecht geworden
Wenn ein Rahmen bei dir so lange hält wie dein Mercury, dann ist das schon was.


----------



## mokka_ (12. Oktober 2010)

langsam läuft mir die zeit nach dem faunus rahmen davon.

mai 2011 kommt, bin jetzt schon bereit astronomische summen zu bezahlen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

mokka_ schrieb:


> langsam läuft mir die zeit nach dem faunus rahmen davon.
> 
> mai 2011 kommt, bin jetzt schon bereit astronomische summen zu bezahlen


 
schön zu sehen das es Biker gibt die bereit sind alles dafür zu tun wird um in den Elitären Kreis dieser Visionspilger aufgenommen zu werden...

WIR SIND KEINE SEKTE  dazu nächstes Jahr eine kleine Geschichte.


----------



## raffic (12. Oktober 2010)

Nein ne Sekte nicht: Aber ne knallharte Bergwerk-Gangster Gang!! Und wer bei uns aufgenommen werden will muß verdammtharte Mutproben bestehen!


----------



## chris84 (13. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> dann musst du auch erwähnen das Du ca. 100365 Km mit dem Teil gefahren bist.......immer Fair bleiben, das gilt auch für Saarländer


naja, nicht ganz  Ob die gefahrenen Kilometer jetzt für die Qualität sprechen oder nicht vermag ich erst zu beurteilen wenn die Taischleuder mal doppelt so viele km drauf hat 

der Korrektheit halber möchte ich aber noch anmerken dass der erster Mercury nichtmal 10.000km gehalten hat  der zweite war dann ETWAS haltbarer


----------



## mokka_ (14. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> schön zu sehen das es Biker gibt die bereit sind alles dafür zu tun wird um in den Elitären Kreis dieser Visionspilger aufgenommen zu werden...
> 
> WIR SIND KEINE SEKTE  dazu nächstes Jahr eine kleine Geschichte.



so sehe ich das ganze auch  möchte aber auf keinen fall als fremdfahrer mit fahren


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2010)

mokka_ schrieb:


> möchte aber auf keinen fall als *fremdfahrer *mit fahren



Einfach dem Rocklandbiker ein paar Bergwerk-Aufkleber abkaufen und über den LV-Schriftzug kleben....


----------



## mokka_ (14. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Einfach dem Rocklandbiker ein paar Bergwerk-Aufkleber abkaufen und über den LV-Schriftzug kleben....




ohne worte 

ne ich möchte ein faunus endurance

weis niemand nen schönen rahmen der in ner verstaupten ecke hängt?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Oktober 2010)

mokka_ schrieb:


> ohne worte
> 
> ne ich möchte ein faunus endurance
> 
> weis niemand nen schönen rahmen der in ner verstaupten ecke hängt?


 
was würdest Du den investieren wollen ?


----------



## oclvfan (15. März 2011)

hallo bergwerker, 
ich bin auf der suche nach einem bergwerk faunus lsd hauptrahmen. hinterbau hab ich schon. der hauptrahmen kann gerne auch gebrochen/defekt sein. habt ihr in euren kellern noch son teil rumliegen, oder kennt ihr jemanden der diesen rahmen noch liegen haben könnte? würde mich sehr freuen von euch zu hören. danke und liebe grüße, alex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valium97 (1. April 2011)

mokka_ schrieb:


> hat jemand noch ein schönes faunus?? in L.



JA!!! Aber mein Original 04er gebe ich nicht her!!! Jedenfalls nicht für einen Betrag, den ein Mensch mit Resthirn zu zahlen bereit wäre!!!


----------



## mokka_ (2. April 2011)

valium97 schrieb:


> JA!!! Aber mein Original 04er gebe ich nicht her!!! Jedenfalls nicht für einen Betrag, den ein Mensch mit Resthirn zu zahlen bereit wäre!!!



resthirn? wären wir denn dann hier

schwarzmatt/beige/schwarzmatt???

wie ist den der zustand hast du vielleicht ein paar bilder?


----------



## valium97 (4. April 2011)

Nee, Silber- Schwarz, also uninteressant!!! 

Bilder könnte ich Dir per Email schicken, für alles weitere fehlt mir aktuell die Zeit!


----------



## beetle (7. April 2011)

Zum Thema aktuelle Müsing und BW. AFAIK die gleichen Rahmen, nur andere Lackierung/Schriftzug. Verarbeitung ist ganz ok, konnte mich damals nicht überwinden das viele Geld für was von Nicolai hinzulegen.


----------



## PacMan (15. April 2011)

Ich habe noch ein Bergwerk Faunus LSD von 2004 oder 2005. Die Wippe ist letzte Woche gebrochen und ich hatte eh nochmal Bock auf ein Hardtail, daher bin ich bereit, das abzugeben.
Bei Interesse am besten eine PM schicken...


----------



## BearCycle (29. April 2014)

Nicht dass ich hier als Leichenschänder tituliert werde aber .... Bergwerk inzwischen Tot und begraben? Wohne ganz um die Ecke und im Netz gibts keinerlei Infos mehr diesbezüglich.


----------



## wanderer1219 (3. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ja Tannenwald. Aber sie sind anscheinend sehr lebendig.
In der neuen Bike ist ein Test.
http://tannenwald-blog.blogspot.de/


----------



## saturno (16. Mai 2014)

BearCycle schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich hier als Leichenschänder tituliert werde aber .... Bergwerk inzwischen Tot und begraben? Wohne ganz um die Ecke und im Netz gibts keinerlei Infos mehr diesbezüglich.




ja tot, mehr geht nicht. die namesrechte hat die firme gekauft die auch müsing vertreiben. die machen da aber nix mehr.....


und tannenwald ist der ex marketingfitze der mal bei den grubenarbeitern war


----------



## Uncinate (1. Juni 2014)

Hab mir spontan ein gebrauchtes Mercury Ecco gekauft ohne die Marke zu kennen. Fährt sich 1A. Da muss man zuschlagen. Vor allem hatte ich nicht viel erwartet da ich die Marke nicht kannte und der Verk. das Rad auch nur auf Rat eines Freundes gekauft hatte... 
Frage mich was es mit dem Ecco auf sich hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2014)

Ecco ist meines Wissens der billige China-Rahmen.


----------



## saturno (9. Juli 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ecco ist meines Wissens der billige China-Rahmen.




der sicher länger hält als der rest.....


----------



## Cyclefan (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo [email protected],

ist nicht richtig.
Das Mercury ECCO unterscheidet sich vom Mercury nur durch die preiswerteren
Komponenten (Shimano LX statt XT).
Der Rahmen ist identisch

@Uncinade: Lass Dir das gute Rad nicht madig machen. Fahre selber noch aktiv ein Gemini DT von 2001 und ein LSD


----------



## SLichti (12. Juli 2014)

wieder nicht ganz richtig... Das Mercury Ecco hatte als Komplettrad ne abweichende Ausstattung, und unter anderem Auch einen anderen Rohrsatz (Ober nicht konifiziert, Unterrohr ebenfalls nicht und auch nicht hochoval).
Rest ist identisch wie der "normale" Mercury.

Es gab aber auch nach Verkauf an Müsing ein Mercury Ecco, das ist dann ein Rahmen aus Asien.

Dann gab es auch noch den Mercury SL, ist aber wieder was komplett anderes...


----------



## Uncinate (17. Februar 2015)

SLichti schrieb:


> wieder nicht ganz richtig... Das Mercury Ecco hatte als Komplettrad ne abweichende Ausstattung, und unter anderem Auch einen anderen Rohrsatz (Ober nicht konifiziert, Unterrohr ebenfalls nicht und auch nicht hochoval).
> Rest ist identisch wie der "normale" Mercury.
> 
> Es gab aber auch nach Verkauf an Müsing ein Mercury Ecco, das ist dann ein Rahmen aus Asien.
> ...



und welches ist das hier?


----------



## SLichti (22. Februar 2015)

Das ist der zuerst beschriebene, noch in PF geschweißte Mercury Ecco...
Keine konifizierten Rohre, rundes Unterrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabre (20. Juli 2016)

ich kram das mal aus da ich eine Frage habe. Ich suche für ein für Bergwerk Faunus LSD einen Dämpfer. Verbaut ist ein  DT Swiss SSD 210 L mit einer Verlängerung. Kann ich da jeden Swiss SSD210L mit 190mm einbauen oder ist das ein spezieller von den Aufnahmen her? Vielleicht weiss es ja jemand.

Beste Grüße
Olli


----------



## SLichti (21. Juli 2016)

Hi Sabre...
Welche Dämpferverlängerung ist denn verbaut??
Die Originale von DT Swiss oder die von Bergwerk?

Bild?


----------



## Sabre (21. Juli 2016)

SLichti schrieb:


> Hi Sabre...
> Welche Dämpferverlängerung ist denn verbaut??
> Die Originale von DT Swiss oder die von Bergwerk?
> 
> ...



Hey - diese hier


----------



## SLichti (21. Juli 2016)

OK, das ist die Bergwerk eigene Verlängerung.
da kannst du nen Standard Dämpfer verwenden mit 190 mm EBL.
Auf die M14 Schraube acht geben.. die wurde speziell produziert, und bei Verlust/Beschädigung kannst du die nur noch selbst nachdrehen/produzieren...
Am Dämpfer musst du dann ein Kugelgelenk auspressen um den Dämpfer zu verbinden.

Ist der Dämpfer defekt, oder kannst du keinen Service mehr bei WhizzWheels machen?

die schönere Lösung für das ganze System mit mehr "Performance" (wenn man bei 80mm FW davon sprechen kann...;-)) ist der DT eigene Dämpfer mit einer "Tuning"-Wippe.
Das aber am Besten per PM ;-)


----------



## Fortification (9. September 2016)

Bergwerk-Comeback setzt auf Custom-Made
09.09.2016






*Eurobike-Besucher rieben sich bei Betreten der Halle 3 die Augen: War dort tatsächlich der Name einer alten deutschen Bikeschmiede vor Ort, den man fast schon vergessen hatte: Bergwerk.*

Die Bergwerk-Auferstehung wird von Radsportvertrieb Ditmar Bayer gelenkt. Die Müsing-Mutter hatte den Namen 2009 übernommen, aber zuletzt ruhen lassen. Künftig ist das Team von Ditmar Bayer neben Müsing mit einer Zweitmarke unterwegs.
Die Bergwerk-Neuauflage setzt laut dem einstigen Mountainbike-Profi und Marketingchef Wolfram Kurschat (Bild) voll und ganz auf Custom-Made: »Bergwerk bietet ausschließlich Custom-Made-Mountanbikes und -E-Mountainbikes. Fünf Modelle rollen mit in Deutschland gefertigten Alu-, zwei Modelle mit in Italien gefertigten Carbon-Rahmen los. Unser Fokus liegt zunächst auf dem Heimatmarkt Deutschland. Ab November sind wir lieferbar.“ Die E-Modelle sind mit Antrieben von Bosch und Shimano zu haben.
Die neue Bergwerk-Range wird über ein Händlernetz angeboten. Laut Kurschat wird ein Online-Konfigurator kommen, über den sich Kunden ihr individuelles Bike zusammenstellen können. Abgeholt wird es dann beim Fachhändler seiner Wahl.


----------



## saturno (15. September 2016)

auch ein kurschat wird mit der marke nichts mehr reissen. dazu ist der name verbrannt.....


----------

